# You & Your Horse



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Your horse's lip in that last pic is priceless!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

this one's cute too


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Here are a few of my boy and I


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll just post one for now.  I really wish her eyes were open in this picture though.:-| Haha


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is me with my mustang Guinness:









Me & Toby:









Apache in his younger years:


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Having fun with my Trixi girl at the beach....


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

Me and Honeyboy. =)


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmm,I don't have very many of me and my horses because noone's ever around to take them,but here's one of me and Sequoya.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

LOVING these!!!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Oooh, I have tons! lol I'll spare you the agony and only post a few... :wink:

Doodles and I, bareback, hands in the air! 








Doodles and I...








Galloping with Doodles!


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

The first picture is me and kalypso december 2009. The second one is me and kalypso may 2012.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i love this one cuz charlies head is like as big as i am!


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of my heart horse Apache and I..sadly a year ago on the 12th of this month he passed away...


































And here are a couple of my new boy Wolf.He is a 3yr old Grullo reg. QH that I got for free and was a late Christmas present to myself  


This was taken the day we brought him home


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

Some of me and Clyde from our first ride 
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Me with both girls


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Me and Rebel 2011
He was biting my shirt! :shock:








Me and Rebel 2011








Me and Cutter 2011
This placed third in a photo contest! I love it!








Me and Shylo 2012








Me and Hussy 2012


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll just do one regular picture of all of my horses..I don't want to photo bomb everyone and I always post my barrel pictures..

Lark - 









Nikki - 









Hickory - 









Then one of my whole little crew..Plus annoying pony..


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7 (May 7, 2012)

Oh, what a cool thread! 

I'll add a few of me and Moonie, but I don't have very many cute ones, just professionally done ones at competitions :?

































P.S. BarrelracingArabian, do you ride CGA, by any chance?


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Loving these! MORE!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow some great pictures in here!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Love this, you guys are so LOVELY and so are your horses!

Rick and I, kinda sums up our relationship... always lookin at him, like huh? 








This is what we do! You can't tell but we are looking off a 50 ft. cliff at a HUGE waterfall.








The first time I rode him, ew. We were having a moment, he was such a butt back then! Not my tack either, I was so uncomfortable!








And then me, my girl, and her poneh! I had just rode the tar out of him, she got to sit for a shoot. (say that last part fast, LOL!) Normally she's blinged out in her purple gear and helmet!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

HA! I ALWAYS WEAR SUNGLASSES! Didn't realize till I posted those! 
My eyes water so bad in the sun.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

....but still one of my favorites...even though I have posted it before...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

haha ok so i have quite a few.. lol 

me and Henry. i was putting up a tent and he was sniffing and rubbing my back lol








me and baby before one of our rides








me and sparta on his first ride ever.








me and sparta again, even though its a smidge blurry








sparta taking a treat from my mouth, hahaha








me and baby last halloween








skips and i








sparta and i again, hes just to photogenic lol








me and baby
















me and sparta when he was a baby








one of our little geldings trying to pick me up.. and notice sparta phtoobombing in the front.. i told you he was photogenic.. or maybe just a camera hog..








me and baby








baby and i








me and sparta


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW! Your connection with Sparta is precious. All of these pictures are great. I'm really glad we have this thread I hope to see lots more!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sparta is like my Child. he was born into my arms, and we have been through everything together, he's the sweetest and most willing 2 year old ive ever met, and i fully plan to have this horse the rest of his life. there isn't nothing i wouldn't do for that boy.


----------



## itsmeaghan (Dec 30, 2011)

Me and Stryker


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

LOVE Sparta...he reminds me of my Snickers!! and Stryker is striking!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's me and "my" equine friends. First is with Apache, then Sapphire, then Lakota, then Bonnie, then Cheyenne, and last but not least with Tequila. I'm hoping to have new ones taken soon.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish I had cute pictures like everyone else :/

Here are a few OLDDDDDDD ones.




















This was back when he was anti cuddles.. lol










And this was when I started to really like him










And he would make this face when I walked away lol...










This was where he spent a lot of his time eating, being tacked up, and just hanging out. Milestone of him going from terrified to be tied (and plain naughty) to happily content standing there










Back when I began to lease him (winter, hence blue tint) (this is out of order, sorry lol!)









Re-united and it felt so good!









First time bareback! I was terrified lol










Our 8th bareback ride  Sneaking him a cookie lol 









...And last ride the night before I left.... 










Promise I won't cry, lol. 

But I did realize that I need to take more just-because pictures with Sky. That's all I've got!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Me and Muss when he went threw about 4 electric fences, jumped a barbed wire and faceplanted and got caught up in it, ripped himself free and galloped around the paddock like a lunatic until a mate helped me catch him. This was when he was on the mend.

















The rest of the photos after his accident


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor guy! Glad he healed up!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Walter is kinda my bff <3


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I love it. Its so awesome to see some of the bonds threw photos. 


Molly & I 









Carl & I









Image & I









Summit, Selah & I


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

A couple of Dually and I


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Sophie is a 6 year old foundation AQHA..and the newest addition to my herd. I have fallen head over heels in love with her. She has three weeks under saddle....us last week.


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sophie is gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Me and my... LIFE


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I never have people take pictures of me, so I don't have any good ones. In fact, I only have one of my newest member. Phoenix.

Its a horrible picture, tried to find something to try to get rid of my little issue, but I couldn't. I'll post it anyway. xD


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

This was taken shortly after I bought Lookit.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I wish I had cute pictures like everyone else :/
> 
> 
> ...And last ride the night before I left....
> ...


You don't need cutsie pictures.... Your photos tell a story that is touching. I can see the journey in your pics and I darn near swelled up when I hit the last one. 
Maybe one day my goober goo and I will have some pics with a story.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is me and my 22 month old quarab filly, nyx


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

nyx said:


> Here is me and my 22 month old quarab filly, nyx


Not working..


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Not working..


I know! D: 

Ill just post links. 

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/7185493545/

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/7185492117/
http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/7363655864/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

nyx said:


> I know! D:
> 
> Ill just post links.
> 
> ...



She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

I've really enjoyed looking through everyone's pictures, ABSOLUTELY stunning, everyone's happiness really shows through when they're with their horses. 
I've had Whiskey for 10 years now and she is so important to me! 
I rarely have someone to take our picture though haha.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

StellaIW said:


>


Absolutely LOVE this photo! You really should frame it if you haven't already.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree! However I am noticing there arent any guys in here


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Tejas said:


> I agree! However I am noticing there arent any guys in here


Well here is my husband and his horse...


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Usually I'm the one behind the camera so I don't have a ton of pictures with me in them but here are a few...

Angel and I


















Kid and I


































Marquis and I


























ETA - I just realized I am wearing the same shirt in most of these pictures despite there being a variety of days represented. Well, it IS my favorite shirt lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Marquis is so handsome!


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

First time loping in months after falling and breaking my neck off a horse...










This is me and my new horse Pirate<3


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats on the loping!


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks.. I've been soo proud of myself since it's been over 6 months, and the last horse was a big sweet heart who I wanted to buy but simply couldn't afford... I love my Pirate though... If I hadn't loped him I'd feel I'd never lope again!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Tia And Pretty said:


> Thanks.. I've been soo proud of myself since it's been over 6 months, and the last horse was a big sweet heart who I wanted to buy but simply couldn't afford... I love my Pirate though... If I hadn't loped him I'd feel I'd never lope again!


Definitely know that feeling. I have only cantered on my own horse.. but before then a horse went off with me when I was trotting her into a canter then buck.. and I got pretty hurt and scared out of my mind.

Glad you've got Pirate! That's a nice canter!


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

I need to get the video uploaded  My body position and everything was off, but heck I don't care! I needed it! I'll work on me now that I know I can trust him


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

wow great pics everyone! i love seeing some of the connections that some of you have! ill have to finish looking at the photos tomorow tho as im about to pass out. but heres a few of my gelding Cody and I, he's my heart horse, my best friend, and my partner in crime

(im in the red plaid pajamas on cody lol)
























































(sorry for photobombing lol)


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Henny and I meeting for the first time when he was two weeks old.


























Not the best pictures, but it's all I have. :/ It was also really, really windy.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

heres some pics of me and my new horse as well as a couple from last year when she had her last baby


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Seems I only get pictures of me with Dusty and Sassy
Maybe because they are the most in your pocket, and very photogenic.


----------



## Chula (Aug 12, 2009)

Chula and I


----------



## Chula (Aug 12, 2009)

chula and i


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

Tia And Pretty said:


> First time loping in months after falling and breaking my neck off a horse...
> 
> This is me and my new horse Pirate<3


He is stunning. I love his name!


My mare and I two winters before she passed.


----------

